# Activer Wifi en 1 clic ?



## glabeus (19 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous

J'ai cherché (mal ?), sans trouver, un moyen d'activer le Wifi sur mon iPad (non jailbreaké) sans passer par le bouton réglages.
Bref un "bouton raccourci".
Auriez-vous la solution ? 
Merci


----------



## MacJim (19 Septembre 2010)

J'aimerais moi aussi un bouton raccourci pour activer/désactiver rapidement le wifi et le Bluetooth mais le seul moyen c'est de passer par réglages.


----------



## Rémi M (19 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Impossible sans le Jailbreak


----------



## DuckMac (19 Septembre 2010)

C'est vrai que même après iOs 4 il reste des progrès à faire pour Apple et des choses qu'il est impossible de faire sans passer par le jailbreak.


----------



## Rémi M (19 Septembre 2010)

C'est ce qui le rend le jailbreak utile et c'est ce pourquoi qu'il existe


----------

